# New first aquascape.. Please advise



## Edsm33 (30 Sep 2020)

Hi everyone! I'm new here. We've had a 'kids aquarium' for years and now I decided to upgrade it to an aquascape.  Read, watched, and listened to a lot of advise.. (thanks George Farmer!!!) . I have a jewel vision  180  with internal filter and original led lights) I bought soil, and loads of plants and just did it. Moved the fish (13) to a box with filter and Heather for the first few days.   I  have it now for 10 days.  Did 3 water changes a week and add daily liquid plant fertiliser.  Now some questions ... First about the plants: 1. so far all my plants are thriving. The first week both of my echinodorus leaves started to become see through... Now I see new leaves on both... Does this mean its going to be OK? Should I remove the dissolving ones?    2. I will be posting pics of my scape. If you have any advise or changes to suggest, please do!  3. 3 of my fish are doing poorly... Is there anything I can do to help them?   4. Finally, after each water change I add liquid filter medium . I was told this should be done. But after reading and listening to everything about scapes I don't see this mentioned anywhere.... Is this a necessaty or not really? Thanks again for any help and advise!!


----------



## dw1305 (30 Sep 2020)

Hi all, 
Welcome





Edsm33 said:


> Should I remove the dissolving ones?


You should. Do you have a Bristlenose (_Ancistrus_ sp.) plec?

cheers Darrel


----------



## Edsm33 (30 Sep 2020)

dw1305 said:


> Hi all,
> WelcomeYou should. Do you have a Bristlenose (_Ancistrus_ sp.) plec?
> 
> cheers Darrel


Thanks. Just cut the leaves from the bottom,? There will be only 2 healthy leaves left..  
No I don't have a Bristlenose, why?


----------



## lilirose (30 Sep 2020)

Edsm33 said:


> 3. 3 of my fish are doing poorly... Is there anything I can do to help them?



In order to have a hope of helping with this, we'll need to know what species of fish, and in what way are they poorly?



Edsm33 said:


> Finally, after each water change I add liquid filter medium . I was told this should be done. But after reading and listening to everything about scapes I don't see this mentioned anywhere.... Is this a necessaty or not really? Thanks again for any help and advise!!



You were told to do this by whom? It's the general consensus on this forum that "liquid filter mediums" are at best unnecessary in a planted tank, and at worst, a scam invented in order to make you buy more "stuff". If you want details on this, @dw1305 can surely provide you with links in-depth discussion of the matter (I would do so but I'm in the middle of cooking dinner).

However, I personally would not advise adding fish to a 10-day-old aquascape, as the tank is not yet mature enough to cope with their bioload.


----------



## Edsm33 (30 Sep 2020)

Thanks for your reply.
Some more info... As I said I upgraded from having had a fish tank for my kids since over 10 years with not many plants... I was advised, by the fish store in those days to use liquid filter medium when doing a water change. I have been doing it for years now but won't mind to stop as the stuff is not cheap...
Because I had the fish already I read online what would be the best way to change over without stressing them too much. I added the new soil into the 'old' Aquarium for 4 weeks into nylon tights so it could soak up some of the bacterie and the change won't be too harsh....
I had 3 moonfish, 3 neon tetra, 2 corrydoties, 3 honey gourami... The moonfish and the gourami s don't seem happy... Less swimming around, much less lively... Not sure how to explain it.
Thanks for your help!


----------



## Ags11 (30 Sep 2020)

What is the brand name of the liquid filter medium, just to make sure we know what we are talking about?


----------



## dw1305 (30 Sep 2020)

Hi all, 





Edsm33 said:


> No I don't have a Bristlenose, why?


They like eating _Echinodorus bleheri, _and you get a <"translucent lace like effect">.





lilirose said:


> I personally would not advise adding fish to a 10-day-old aquascape, as the tank is not yet mature enough to cope with their bioload


I'd be concerned too, can you get any floating plants?

I'd carry on changing water every day and possibly add "Prime", even if you don't add it normally.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Edsm33 (30 Sep 2020)

Easy life.


----------



## Edsm33 (30 Sep 2020)

I do have a floating plant :limnobium.


----------



## Edsm33 (30 Sep 2020)

dw1305 said:


> Hi all, They like eating _Echinodorus bleheri, _and you get a <"translucent lace like effect">.I'd be concerned too, can you get any floating plants?
> 
> I'd carry on changing water every day and possibly add "Prime", even if you don't add it normally.
> 
> cheers Darrel


Is that the liquid filter media I always add?


----------



## dw1305 (30 Sep 2020)

Hi all, 





Edsm33 said:


> Is that the liquid filter media I always add?


It is a dechlorinator, but it also works with chloramine, because it binds any ammonia. Because there is a chance you may have some ammonia it would detoxify it.





Edsm33 said:


> do have a floating plant :limnobium.


Perfect, they aren't CO2 limited so can make use of nutrients in the water column. Have a look at this thread, about the <"Duckweed Index">, and how you can use it to <"indicate nutrient deficiencies">.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Edsm33 (30 Sep 2020)

Thanks everyone for your advise.  Will try that. 

Any suggestions about the layout of the tank?


----------

